# Matching washed denim



## Conker (Dec 15, 2011)

Let's pretend this is a costuming affair and can belong here...

I've this pair of pants that need custom alterations. These pants are a washed light blue denim. Do any of you know where I can get a yard of denim that is washed and light blue? It might be impossible to find an exact match, but something close would be nice, or just sites that point me in the right direction. I googled didn't find much, but I don't really know what I'm looking for, being a giant noob with this.

For the purpose of this thread, details about the project are irrelevant.


----------



## Zenia (Dec 15, 2011)

I am an alterations seamstress.

What type of alterations do you need to the pants? For small things, my shop usually keeps the cut off fabric from hems (and from turning pants to shorts) so we have plenty to find the best match from. If your tailor doesn't have any or can't match it, then I would go to a thrift store. Be sure to talk to an employee to tell them what you need to do, since you will have to bring the pants into the store to compare to the ones there. Depending on the alteration, fabric could be salvaged from another pair of pants.


----------



## Conker (Dec 16, 2011)

Zenia said:


> I am an alterations seamstress.
> 
> What type of alterations do you need to the pants? For small things, my shop usually keeps the cut off fabric from hems (and from turning pants to shorts) so we have plenty to find the best match from. If your tailor doesn't have any or can't match it, then I would go to a thrift store. Be sure to talk to an employee to tell them what you need to do, since you will have to bring the pants into the store to compare to the ones there. Depending on the alteration, fabric could be salvaged from another pair of pants.


That's what my tailor said to try, but I told her I'd ask around first. IF that's the best to do, then that's what we shall do I suppose.


----------

